# Liga Privada Pappas Fritas



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

Well folks there is a new LP unico series Pappas fritas coming out. Petite corona size. Get ready for it! Going to be releasing after the show in August.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Never even heard of the original papas fritas or whatever it's called...is it good?


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> Never even heard of the original papas fritas or whatever it's called...is it good?


Is there a bad LP?


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Point taken!


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

Do we know the price point yet? I'm guessing 10+.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Llacrossedude7 said:


> Do we know the price point yet? I'm guessing 10+.


Article @ Half Wheel went up earlier today.

$23.95 for a tin of 4.

I'm a bit mixed. At first I was disappointed, then on second thought felt what a Great way to use scraps, then the price hit me. Scraps or not, even considering the extra work going into them, well to me it seems high. I'd think a box of 4 or 5 for $20 would be fair. I guess though, the tin alone is probably $4 right there. If they're really that good maybe they're totally worth it. Maybe the price simply comes from the wrapper & extra work put into the scraps to ensure they are all great tasting cigars... right now I'd certainly love to try one but until I try one, all things considered, my opinion is too pricy. I easily see myself being persuaded otherwise after trying one but personally I'd rather buy many other Petite Coronas for less....


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Maybe they'll offer them sans tin as well, at a slightly lower price... 

I'll definitely give them a try. I'm sure the tin will be cool, but I probably won't find any use for 1 tin after it's empty, much less several, if I decide I like them and want to buy more. I think offering a Baitfish style bundle would be a perfect alternative.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Are you taking pre-orders Joe


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Very interesting.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Excellent question Gregg. I'm looking forward to trying them, but do hope the price point proves to be worthwhile.



mcgreggor57 said:


> Are you taking pre-orders Joe


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

I remember Steve (Saka) mentioning these a while back. When he said they would be about a 30 min smoke I was hooked. A quickie LP would be a dream come true. Can't wait to give them a try.


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

I will definitely be trying to get my hands on these, a quick LP would be fantastic. Hopefully they have a big run on these so they won't be so hard to come by.


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

These sound delicious.... now will ever be able to get my hands on some.... that is the question! LOL


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

When will all this DE madness stop? NEVER I HOPE!!!! :bowdown:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

justbrew77 said:


> I will definitely be trying to get my hands on these, a quick LP would be fantastic. Hopefully they have a big run on these so they won't be so hard to come by.





chris1360 said:


> These sound delicious.... now will ever be able to get my hands on some.... that is the question! LOL


I don't see any reason these would be hard to come by. Since they use trimmings from the other LPs there shouldn't be any shortage of leaf unless it's a shortage of wrapper leaf. But I doubt DE would be using an LP wrapper for these if they though there was any chance of that.


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

Below are COPIES of my posts about this from BOTL - Best Regards - STS

ORIGINAL POST REGARDING LPPF:

| Warning - Regard this post as biased as it was written by a guy who has a vested interest in it being successful. |

Pricing is a reflection of cost - and it costs a lot to make LP what it is - we have to buy an awful lot of tobacco to being able to sort out the exceptional leaf for LPs. Indexes are low, yields are low, labor is high, and so on. In short we spare absolutely no expense in making LP, not a single corner is knowingly cut, we simply could not spend more money to make a cigar.

Whether it is a good value for your wallet, well only you can decide that. And we understand it is too expensive for some and we understand that the cigar is not for everybody and that some people just don't like it for its taste. As I always say, "If you make a cigar everyone likes, you have made a cigar nobody loves..."

When it comes to the Papas Fritas, it is actually way way way more work to do what we are doing - nobody sorts their table trimming back into individual leaf variety and thickness to create a sandwich cigar - then hand cuts the filler even and then hand blends each one to a very exact standard. it is totally insane for a tripa corta, but it was the only way we could get the blend consistently tasting and burning the way we wanted it. And well it is LP, so it is only right that we do our upmost to make it the absolute best possible.

The issue is the "short filler". By it's very nature, it has a very negative connotation and rightfully so. Most short fill cigars are crap. Most short fill cigars are filled with scrap tobacco that can't be used in a good cigar. Short fill is synonymous with machine made cigars. Etc., etc..

But that isn't the case here, we are only using exceptional tobacco that happens to be the table trimmings from the manufacture of LP. We are going through painstaking efforts to prep the leaf and to get the blend right. We are using Grade 7 pairs to make the cigars. We spent a year working to get this right... actually longer because we were sharing the first samples right after last year's IPCPR with a few folks and we already were two to three months into this project.

This is totally different short filler than any other anyone has ever created and smoked, myself included. And the truth is, if we didn't tell anyone they were tripa corta, it is doubtful most would ever know because they smoke excellent and even hold a decent ash. I get about 35 - 40 minutes of smoke out it - this is a cigar you will want to nub. But that would go against our ethos of being authentic, so even knowing it is likely to hurt sales and would mean we would have to get over the negative perception of being "short filler", we are fully disclosing it because it is what it is.

There are a ton of $6 - $8 long filler coronas and short coronas in the market place and I believe you will find the Papas Fritas more than holds its own with any of them.

But ultimately, it may be a total flop, it may be a concept that no one is willing to try or like regardless of how it tastes. I hope that isn't the case because being able to make and sell Papas Fritas will help to maintain or at least slow the long term costs of making the other LPs which has gone up dramatically over the last couple of years (another longwinded conversation - sigh). On the opposite side of the coin, I think PF are actually good enough they could put a real hurt on Dirty Rat sales... it tastes different, but it is in that real peppery, spicy wheelhouse with a good hit of nicotine that I can see the Dirty Rat smoker really digging these...

All I can hope is people will try it and hope they see the merit in it that I do.

If not, we will stop making them - it won't be the my first dumb idea, nor my last. :>

BR,

Steve Saka
President, Drew Estate

FOLLOWUP POST TO COMMENTS BY JFIRE:



jolietilfire said:


> Why because short filler cigars are made with trimmmings from other LPs that the consumer has "paid 4" in essentially another cigar. Also most of the time it's a bitch to smoke short filled cigars due to spitting out small pieces of tobacco after a regular cut. And like many others I won't punch cut a cigar due to the fact that many tar up because of the decreased opening at the head. Do your thing JD and Saka but every member here will probably give u the most straight up answer up front then anywhere else. At 6 bucks or higher it's just "not in my wheelhouse" .
> Regards,
> Jfire.


I hear you Jfire - fwiw, whether you are paying for it in the original cigar or not depends on the factory, the cigar in question and how the factory can utilize the table cuts.

Up until now, all the LP trimmings have been expensed to Liga Privada as we had no reasonable way to cash recover their costs in any meaningful way. As costs have been going up dramatically making LPs, mostly from our having to buy so much more tobacco that nets us a lesser than reasonable yield of uber-premium LP worthy leaf in our attempt to meet demand, our coming up with Papas Fritas is a way for us to try to slow the increasing cost curve that will not sacrifice the quality of the primary product.

Fwiw, we position head filler in the bunch in a special way so as to reduce the bits of tobacco that enter the mouth because we don't like that either - it is another thing that makes this tripa corta different. However, it you really chew on it you are likely to still get some.

In the end, I honestly don't know if this will be a good idea or whether it will become a viable seller. The handmade cigar business is a crazy business and while I would like to believe that when Lew Rothman said I "probably got a better grasp of the industry on the whole than anyone else I know" is true, I know in my heart that there is more that I don't know than I do know.

However, I do believe that JD and myself (and really everyone at DE) always do our best to always be straightforward and sincere when we talk to our fellow cigar smokers both online and in person.

I gotta stop looking at this thread and go get some work done - thanks guys.

BR,

Steve


----------



## Eleigh (Jun 8, 2012)

WhaT confuses the hell outta me is why they decided on the name 'fried potatoes'!


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh that is easy - papas fritas is what french fries are called in Central America and is a personal favorite of "El Jefe" - I eat plate after plate of these things when I am down there, kinda' like I smoke these little coronas, hence the name.

Steve
"365lbs of Glorious Fatness"


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

thats awesome! great little story lol


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Regarding this:



lostdog13 said:


> Is there a bad LP?


Taste-wise, construction-wise, burn-wise...No. Size-wise? I would never _purchase_ a petite corona. I don't like the size, nor the smoking characteristics - no matter the manufacturer. I'm sure many will disagree with me, but as it is an opinion - as is the above question - there can be no wrong answer.



ssaka said:


> "365lbs of Glorious Fatness"


Really?? That's not what I had imagined...


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

Now another observation - this concept of "scrap tobacco".

As a maker, my idea of what is scrap seems to differ from the typical consumer's perspective. 

Let me explain:

To me, scrap tobacco is tobacco that is not worthy of being used in a handmade cigar. It is something to be sold off to the machine made guys or destroyed. Our factory and every factory retains table trimmings to make bundle-style fumas - you gotta, otherwise you would go broke - there is just too much good smokable tobacco to regard as scrap.

Now typically you just use it to make a regular sandwich cigar - a cigar that is basically an ongoing amaglamation of ALL the table trimmings created. It is called a sandwich because you throw everything in there that is in the fridge: ham, salami, cheese, tomato, mayo and so on - and what sandwich you make on any given day depends on what you got in the fridge. 

So typically the blend varies radically depending on whatever long-filler blends are being made at the time and they are wrapped in Grade 4 or Binder Grade wrapper by your least experienced people quickly - the idea being putting as little effort and cash into them as possible so you can recover the cost of the tobacco - very seldom are fumas a money maker, they are really a cash recovery product.

The problem with Liga Privada table trimmings is the extreme high cost of the materials, it makes the typical sandwich fuma approach a real money loser plus it seems like such a terrible waste of exceptional tasting leaf. So we decided to try the Papas Fritas approach - a dedicated tripa corta that is treated with the deference of a premium, long fill using only LP table trimings. 

This is a very novel approach, and while other companies have done something similar, nobody to my knowledge has taken it to the length we are - the crazy hand sorting of every single piece of table trim back into its respective leaf variety and thickness, the best buncheros, the second cuts of our most expensive wrapper, etc. etc. 

So for me, I don't regard this tobacco as scrap anymore than I would regard the last slice from a great pizza pie as scrap. 

That last slice tastes as good as the first. And sometimes even better...

BR,

Steve Saka
President, Drew Estate


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

wacbzz said:


> Regarding this:
> 
> Really?? That's not what I had imagined...


Yeah, really, I am fat. :>

STS

ps: I just noticed that I made two food references in under 10 minutes... that explains a lot huh? <snicker>


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

ssaka said:


> Yeah, really, I am fat. :>
> 
> STS
> 
> ps: I just noticed that I made two food references in under 10 minutes... that explains a lot huh? <snicker>


While being large is not just a "state of mind,(!)" I can appreciate it for one simply reason...fat guys tend to have fat faces and fat faces lead to the inability to wear most hats. However, because of it's larger size, my size 8 head thanks you very much becuse I can wear a DE military hat and it actually fits and looks good!! (<subjective, of course, but that's what my wife said anyway!)



ssaka said:


> ...Now typically you just use it to make a regular sandwich cigar - a cigar that is basically an ongoing amaglamation of ALL the table trimmings created. It is called a sandwich because you throw everything in there that is in the fridge: ham, salami, cheese, tomato, mayo and so on - and what sandwich you make on any given day depends on what you got in the fridge...


It is interesting that you chose to use the food analogy for the construction of this new stick. I love going to the fridge and doing just what you said - picking out the available "stuff" and cramming it between two slices of whatever I have that will pass for bread. (Did I mention that I'm fat as well?!?)

Anyway, that description, your obvious enjoyment of the tobacco going into this cigar, and my distaste for petite coronas all lead me to a pretty obvious question - will there be other *larger* sizes of this cigar made?


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

People complaining about the price of cigars always makes me chuckle. Don't like the price, don't buy it. Why complain about it though. Some of us think LPs are worth it. They could raise the price and I'd still buy, just smoke less. I know I'll be in line to buy these once they release. Now, if they would just make MORE of everything.


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

Doubtful, the bigger you make a short fill, the sloppier it becomes - in this size, you really can't notice any difference from a long fill when smoking it unless you were to tear it apart.

I hear you about the size though, I have the same aversion to really large ring gauge cigars, aka 60 ringers...

BR,

STS


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Saw the picture of these tasty looking darkly wrapped cigars and just want to know when they will be available for retail. I am guessing/hoping for next week.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

I very rarely chase any limitied or htf cigars. If they come my way then heck yeah I'll buy em and smoke em. But this release has me more than a little excited, I love the LP profile and I love this vitola. Hopefully I can get my hands on these when they come out. 

Shoot I might even be willing to trade my box of T52 piggies to some when they become available.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

I will hunt for you TW.  For a T52 piggy trade, there's lots I will attempt.



teedles915 said:


> I very rarely chase any limitied or htf cigars. If they come my way then heck yeah I'll buy em and smoke em. But this release has me more than a little excited, I love the LP profile and I love this vitola. Hopefully I can get my hands on these when they come out.
> 
> Shoot I might even be willing to trade my box of T52 piggies to some when they become available.


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

ssaka said:


> Doubtful, the bigger you make a short fill, the sloppier it becomes - in this size, you really can't notice any difference from a long fill when smoking it unless you were to tear it apart.
> 
> I hear you about the size though, I have the same aversion to really large ring gauge cigars, aka 60 ringers...
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the responses, Steve.

I guess I should have stated that by "larger," I meant something in the 46-48 ring guage size. I guess that would still be too big though, huh?

I'm quite sure that you'll have big problems keeping up with demand. :lol:


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Are you taking pre-orders Joe


I wish Gregg! maybe if Mr. Saka can get me an account....


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

bazookajoe8 said:


> I wish Gregg! maybe if Mr. Saka can get me an account....


I guarantee you a 5 pack of these (c'mon you know you wanna) that the day you get your order is the day you sell out of your order for anything LP.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

More power to ya fellers, more power to ya!


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

wacbzz said:


> Really?? That's not what I had imagined...


That's also not the picture I had in my head.
I will defiantly give these a shot for the money there are other petite coronas I'd rather grab. But I will def grab a few.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I think it's commendable of DE to use as much of the great tobacco that goes into the LPs. I hate wasting anything and utilizing scraps from such a highly coveted cigar to make a smaller high quality tripa corta PC is a great way to "keep it in the family". 

It sounds like a great cigar worth trying, but would, for me, be a little on the pricey side and probably relegated to an occasional treat, much like the rest of the LP line. I'm totally fine with not being able to smoke them all the time, since it makes every occasion that I do have one that much more special and memorable.

Thank you Mr. Saka for the insight; I never get tired of reading about how you guys do your thing....


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Sounds promising. I love the LP line and having something in a 30 minute smoke sounds appealing. Any idea on release date?


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

sum12nv said:


> Sounds promising. I love the LP line and having something in a 30 minute smoke sounds appealing. Any idea on release date?


I think IPCPR ? Can someone confirm? If so that means next week.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

maybe (and that's a big maybe) I'll have better luck finding these then the others when I ask about Drew Estate (just one, not a box) I get the grin like how what a silly question. (knowing they hold them back by the box for certain customers)!!


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

I like the idea here and admire, from a business perspective, of using as many resources as possible to achieve a final product. Love the efficiency. 
But the best thing I love, since I've had the baby (6 weeks) I've had much less time to smoke and to be able to smoke one of my favorite brands, not have to waste half the stick because I need to run inside, I see myself spending my time and money more efficiently here.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm definitely in for these. I could care less if it's long or short filler, if they taste great. And I love the Dirty Rat, but if I can replace the ones I smoke with these at half the cost and they're delicious, I'll be loving life!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Excited is an understatement!


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

people who want to buy these are the people like me who would love to have a cigar on my lunch break with having to nub out a cigar... I think the idea of this is ideal as most of the 5-10 packs of the other brand petit coronas sell for 20-25 depending where you buy them.. Like steve said.. they will be sucessful or a flop... consumers decide this.. not the makers


----------



## KaChong (Jan 1, 2012)

I can't wait to try this little #9 wrapper vitola. I love the oily LP#9 wrapper. I love the way it sweats just behind the coal when I puff. I think this little cigar is going to have a lot of wrapper to filler ratio (surface area to volume ratio). I hope it really brings out the character of the wrapper. Big headed hats off to Mr. Saka! I hope his innovation pays off.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

KaChong said:


> I love the way it sweats just behind the coal when I puff.


I'm smoking a No9 tonight because of this line right here. Well said, Carl! RG for you!


----------



## tatubom1 (Jan 10, 2010)

i am looking forward to these i have been on the hunt for a good cigar to have during my lunch brake at work this seams like it might be perfect.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I'm definitely in for these. I could care less if it's long or short filler, if they taste great. And I love the Dirty Rat, but if I can replace the ones I smoke with these at half the cost and they're delicious, I'll be loving life!


Amen, Derek! Who would have thought the poor mans Liga Privada we have been seeking might actually be a Liga Privada! :lol:


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Engineer99 said:


> Thank you Mr. Saka for the insight; I never get tired of reading about how you guys do your thing....


+1, I also really enjoy reading your posts and appreciate the time that you take to write them.
I'm looking forward to smoking one (probably many) of these 100% Prime Beef Hot Dogs!!


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

Met Steve last night at the cigar bar, and guess what he gave us!










amazing little cigar! Thanks again Steve! Nice talking with you last nite


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Very cool Joe. I can't believe you get to do all these things at IPCPR. I'm so jealous. Looking at the Papas Fritas really makes me want one or a Baitfish.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

What? No full review??? :kicknuts:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

wow, for some reason based on the description I was expecting a little guy in a tin, like a 4x32 number. Much bigger than I expected.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

meatcake said:


> wow, for some reason based on the description I was expecting a little guy in a tin, like a 4x32 number. Much bigger than I expected.


I think it's Joe's dainty little hands (Think Burger King commercial) throwing off the perspective...

Looks much smaller in this pic posted by Steve Saka...

Joe, you could have saved yourself some of this harrasment if you'd given us a little more than a pic and "amazing little cigar". :cheeky: :lol:


----------



## Ants (May 30, 2012)

Sounds like you guys are having a blast! Let us know when Shawn has sobered up.


----------



## buttstitches (Jun 3, 2012)

sweet joe, let us know how it smokes :smile:


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

Very cool, like others eagerly waiting, I also can't wait to hear how it smokes


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

bazookajoe8 said:


> Met Steve last night at the cigar bar, and guess what he gave us!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For a second, I forgot all that Steve talked about *the size* and because of the photo, decided that I wanted one...

Then reality struck back...



AStateJB said:


> I think it's Joe's dainty little hands (Think Burger King commercial) throwing off the perspective...
> 
> Looks much smaller in this pic posted by Steve Saka...


So small hands really do make things look bigger, huh?!

You guys enjoy the petite corona. :nod:


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> I think it's Joe's dainty little hands (Think Burger King commercial) throwing off the perspective...
> 
> Looks much smaller in this pic posted by Steve Saka...
> 
> Joe, you could have saved yourself some of this harrasment if you'd given us a little more than a pic and "amazing little cigar". :cheeky: :lol:


to joe i bet alot of things appear bigger lol


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

ok so does anyone know when they will be released???
Im really looking forward to these!!!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Petit Corona in time for Fall or Winter? Overflowing with win. Eager to try one. Have heard good things from some trusted people.


----------



## buttstitches (Jun 3, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> ok so does anyone know when they will be released???
> Im really looking forward to these!!!


I heard they are expected in November, anyone able to confirm?


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

Cigar Noob said:


> Petit Corona in time for Fall or Winter? Overflowing with win. Eager to try one. Have heard good things from some trusted people.


Exactly what I was thinking. I've been trying to stock up on the Corona's for the colder months and this looks like a win to me. Only time will tell I suppose.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

If you haven't already, try the La Vieja Habana, then compare with the Papas Fritas.


----------



## mannish (Jan 19, 2012)

kind of weird how a company that claims they can not meet demand continues to come out with new shapes & sizes :dunno:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Leo, the Papas Fritas utilizes the "leftovers" from Liga Privada's other sticks. They're shortfiller, not longfiller, so production of other sticks isn't encroached upon by the Papas Fritas.

Not to mention that generally speaking, new sticks utilize new blends. So they could theoretically have a massive shortage of No. 9's and T-52s due to shortages in the specific tobacco used for those sticks, and still come out with a new stick utilizing different tobaccos.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

jphank said:


> If you haven't already, try the La Vieja Habana, then compare with the Papas Fritas.


Well I gotta get ahold of some dang Papas Fritas first!!!


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Leo, the Papas Fritas utilizes the "leftovers" from Liga Privada's other sticks. They're shortfiller, not longfiller, so production of other sticks isn't encroached upon by the Papas Fritas.
> 
> Not to mention that generally speaking, new sticks utilize new blends. So they could theoretically have a massive shortage of No. 9's and T-52s due to shortages in the specific tobacco used for those sticks, and still come out with a new stick utilizing different tobaccos.


Excellent I was going to say that (albeit not as well) but I'm still waking up.


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

looks interesting...if i could get my hands on it i'll def try one


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

Current ETA is November due to packaging delays - cigars are ready and waiting. That being said, we may have caught a break (seldom and rare - savor the moment) and we MAY get these out in October... 

STS


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

ssaka said:


> Current ETA is November due to packaging delays - cigars are ready and waiting. That being said, we may have caught a break (seldom and rare - savor the moment) and we MAY get these out in October...
> 
> STS


:banana::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::banana:


----------



## Loki21 (Jul 19, 2012)

Very good news. Looking forward to these.


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

Outstanding!!!! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Very good indeed! Can't wait the one of the little buggers!


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

Great news, Can't wait for these. 

I do enjoy some nice packaging do to my graphic design background but hell throw them in a ziplock bag and I'll buy them :mrgreen:


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

Good deal. Can't wait to try one of these. Hopefully in October:eyebrows:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Dear Santa...

I mean Steve Saka... Hah!

Thanks for the update


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

mrj205 said:


> :banana::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::banana:


Yeah, that about sums it up!



jphank said:


> Dear Santa...
> 
> I mean Steve Saka... Hah!
> 
> Thanks for the update


lol, Steve! Grow you beard out man, you'd make a GREAT santa!!!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

ssaka said:


> Current ETA is November due to packaging delays - cigars are ready and waiting. That being said, we may have caught a break (seldom and rare - savor the moment) and we MAY get these out in October...
> 
> STS


Hot Diggity!!! :first:


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

ssaka said:


> Current ETA is November due to packaging delays - cigars are ready and waiting. That being said, we may have caught a break (seldom and rare - savor the moment) and we MAY get these out in October...
> 
> STS


ok good news... quick question, will they be released at the same time accross the country or does the east coast get them first???


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

Same time across the country - might take a week or two to roll them out as we have to contact every account that ordered them and reconfirm - we never ship backorders automatically - company policy.

STS


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

ssaka said:


> Same time across the country - might take a week or two to roll them out as we have to contact every account that ordered them and reconfirm - we never ship backorders automatically - company policy.
> 
> STS


ok, thanks, so now we must wait... ... ... ... ...


----------

